# What are your hobbies except photography ?



## goodguy

My hobbies are

1.Fountain pens-I used to be very deep into fountain pens, I mean deep financially and emotionally.
I had a very large colletions of verious pen makers and models (over 300) especially Montblanc and I can tell you these run for a lot of money, too much to be honest.
Eventually I decided its time to move on, sold most of my pens but did keep 2 collections of vintage pens so I still own about 50 pens and moved/added watches to my passion.

2.Mechanical Wrist Watches-After selling most of my pens I decided to look into watches, bought and sold some watches and now I have a nice collection I really enjoy.
The problem is that watches go for too much money so since I am limited with my funds (like most of us) I am not going to add more watches any time soon, still this is a great hobby to have.


----------



## runnah

Are you an engineer?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rum/261996-do-you-have-any-other-hobbies.html


----------



## goodguy

runnah said:


> Are you an engineer?


Well in my home country I am a Practical Engineer (Handasai), in Canada the closest is a Technologiest in refrigeration


----------



## ronlane

I didn't answer on the other thread so here are mine. Golf, guitar and mandolin, Four wheeling in my Jeep and any other motorized vehicle I can get on or in.


----------



## runnah

Called it!

I know a bunch of engineers and they all love stuff like that.


----------



## goodguy

runnah said:


> Called it!
> 
> I know a bunch of engineers and they all love stuff like that.



Smart 


I love cars too but since I cant afford more then one (well if I want to stay married LOL) then I dont turn that into a hobby.


----------



## cgipson1

Cooking, Computers, Gaming, and upgrading my lil ol honda! Supercharger?? Maybe this summer...lol!


----------



## ceejtank

Motorcycles, guns, video games, gym rat.


----------



## Rick58

Boating, Shooting, Steam railroading, Messing around in my garage/shop
 Flight, Boating and Railroad simulators, a Little fishing and camping.
I'm sure I missed something.


----------



## Alex_B

even though there already is a thread on this, I will reply here 

So besides photography ... mostly it is technology related work then which fills my time.

But there is also the gymn, running, expedition style hiking, travel in general, and thinking on how to stop the disaster this world is running into by overpopulation and wasting our resources


----------



## sm4him

I think I answered in the other thread, but I'll answer again and probably throw some new things in there (not new hobbies, just not mentioned before).

The more I get into photography, the more it just eats away every last bit of my free time, so I don't have nearly as much time for other hobbies anymore!

I used to do calligraphy--even made a decent little bit of money from it at one time. I still love to do it once in a while, but the hand tremors prevent me from doing it as much as I used to. Those fountain pens the OP mentioned have really piqued my interest--OP, do you have pics of your remaining collection?

I lead a women's ministry and do some speaking and writing at women's events--that's the other major thing that takes up any waking non-job-related hours for me.
Then there's Boy Scouts, where I still help out with some of the older scouts even though mine are long gone from Scouting (well, one is still involved as an adult, just not a youth scout anymore).

I LOVE to read, but tend these days to fall asleep before I get very far into a book. I love to write, but haven't had as much time for that lately as I'd like.

I also like to hike when I have time and my knees cooperate.
Other than that, I guess mostly spending time on the computer--social media, TPF, word games, Angry Birds.


----------



## goodguy

sm4him said:


> I used to do calligraphy--even made a decent little bit of money from it at one time. I still love to do it once in a while, but the hand tremors prevent me from doing it as much as I used to. Those fountain pens the OP mentioned have really piqued my interest--OP, do you have pics of your remaining collection?


I still have my foutain pen collection of mainly 2 pens.

1.Sheaffer Snorkel which is vintage pen from the 1950's
2.Parker VP (Very PErsonal) which is a pen that was not very succesful because the Ball point started to rule and fountain pens were on the decline

Have few more which I use for everyday

Here is my Sheaffer Snorkel collection







And here is my cat Tzutzik with one of my Montblanc pens, he just love pens LOL


----------



## EmmaBproductions

Gymnastics, piano, dancing, netball, athletics


----------



## dbvirago

I read through the other thread - interesting stuff - but since it's 2 years old....

Beginning in the early '80s, anything computer related was my hobby for a long time. I'm still a geek, but since it's been my day job, I don't enjoy it as much anymore. Also had a motorcycle for about 20 years and especially loved combining that with photography, but I got to where I didn't ride enough anymore to feel comfortable, so I gave the bike to my niece.

That leaves reading books, which I've done avidly since childhood, and video games, which I've enjoyed since I worked in a bar and they rolled in this new table game called pong.


----------



## squirrels

These days its mostly reading the Kindle and chasing/lugging the little ones. 

If you are of the nerdy/sci-fi persuasion, I'm totally recommending Hugh Howey's "Wool" and "Walk up Nameless Ridge" as super cheap good reads, and John Scalzi's "Old Man's War." 

If/when we can get out, Mr. Squirrels and I would like to spend more time:
Climbing (top rope)
Sailing (still learning)

Also food. I love food, but who doesn't?
C


----------



## KmH

Mostly full throttle, brake only when necessary.

See post #124 - Do you have any other hobbies???


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Swing dancing and restoring my 85 Toyota Supra and.......

argue on the internet.


----------



## Photographiend

Be prepared for lots of Yawning... 

My hobbies are as follows:

Beading, crocheting, drawing, painting, sketching, writing, creating things, fixing things, taking things apart to put them back together, developing my own scientific theories, debating things (less of a hobby and more of a bad habit really and when I say debating I mean arguing), organizing things tediously and methodically (did I mention I have OCD), doing math and developing mathematical formulas for some of my other hobbies... God I am strange but no joke. When making blankets most people come up with a pattern... I came up with a formula. _l - w = c_

I love math... and I love science. Most recently my son bought my husband a crystal growing kit to grow amethyst. I got impatient waiting for it to grow so I ran an electric current into the liquid powered by onions.

It was Awesome!!! 




This is what it looked like on the Jan 1. Now there is no liquid left and my Pyrex bowl is completely covered. 

Oh, and my last hobby has to be Rambling.


----------



## bunny99123

My hobbies are: hiking, four wheeling, boating, fishing, antiquing, volunteering, wood working, crafts, museums and a little modeling (clothes on). Wow! I just realized I like to do a lot things.


----------



## MSnowy

Golf, sports (watching/gambling) and following the Photo Forum, not the photography stuff the other BS on here.


----------



## Tee

I am an avid backpacker and have hiked 6 states of the Appalachian Trail.  I'm also an Enophile (lover of wine) and enjoy tastings and wine clubs.


----------



## squirrels

Tee said:


> I am an avid backpacker and have hiked 6 states of the Appalachian Trail.



Whoa. Did you through hike the 6 states or section hike them?


----------



## Tee

squirrels said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an avid backpacker and have hiked 6 states of the Appalachian Trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa. Did you through hike the 6 states or section hike them?
Click to expand...


Section hiked them.  I take a few weeks off to hike a state except it took me two separate times to finish VA (I have VA, W. VA, MD, PA, NJ and NY completed and sections done in MA and NH).  In 18 months, I'm going to take 6-7 months off to thru hike the entire trail.


----------



## David8

Apart from photography, I love cooking, gardening and coffee. Coffee is my other big passion/obsession.


----------



## squirrels

Tee said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Section hiked them.  I take a few weeks off to hike a state except it took me two separate times to finish VA (I have VA, W. VA, MD, PA, NJ and NY completed and sections done in MA and NH).  In 18 months, I'm going to take 6-7 months off to thru hike the entire trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome. My biggest hiking accomplishment was the [FONT=arial, sans-serif]Kalalau Trail (Napali Coast) with Mr. Squirrels. I like to read about AT hikers though. How much weight will you allot for photography equipment?[/FONT]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MK3Brent

Engineering, and research. 
I have 6 patents in the United States for designs in instrument transformers. 

Other than that, I enjoy beer.


----------



## pixmedic

sm4him said:


> I think I answered in the other thread, but I'll answer again and probably throw some new things in there (not new hobbies, just not mentioned before).
> 
> The more I get into photography, the more it just eats away every last bit of my free time, so I don't have nearly as much time for other hobbies anymore!
> 
> I used to do calligraphy--even made a decent little bit of money from it at one time. I still love to do it once in a while, but the hand tremors prevent me from doing it as much as I used to. Those fountain pens the OP mentioned have really piqued my interest--OP, do you have pics of your remaining collection?
> 
> I lead a women's ministry and do some speaking and writing at women's events--that's the other major thing that takes up any waking non-job-related hours for me.
> Then there's Boy Scouts, where I still help out with some of the older scouts even though mine are long gone from Scouting (well, one is still involved as an adult, just not a youth scout anymore).
> 
> I LOVE to read, but tend these days to fall asleep before I get very far into a book. I love to write, but haven't had as much time for that lately as I'd like.
> 
> I also like to hike when I have time and my knees cooperate.
> Other than that, I guess mostly spending time on the computer--social media, TPF, word games, Angry Birds.



There was a time when every woman of breeding was taught calligraphy.  Good form Sharon.


----------



## Heitz

I build circuit boards. My hope is to merge my two hobbies and build circuits for use with photography.  Also science, but I'm a scientist so that doesn't count.


----------



## SCraig

I'm an amateur radio operator (Ham, Amateur Extra class), licensed since 1976. Although inactive now I still tinker with electronics
 I'm a licensed pilot (private with instrument) although also inactive now
 I shoot pistol competition (IDPA and USPSA)
 I travel on motorcycles (2007 Honda VFR, 2006 Suzuki DL650)
I build model airplanes
I keep 2 tanks of freshwater fish
I wrote software for years but not so much anymore (BASIC, Visual BASIC, FORTRAN, Pascal, C, C++, assembler)
I read (and read, and read, and read, and read)


----------



## Derrel

My hobby is taking pictures. I love,love,love to take pictures!!! I take pictures at Goodwill.I take pictures at Deseret Industries. I take pictures in multiplex theatre hallways. I take pictures at fast food restaurants. I take pictures at hotels and convention centers. Wherever I can find a picture that's not nailed down (at least not really firmly) I always try and take the picture. I'm a pretty good runner, and have a really big jacket, so I can USUALLY outrun any employees or security guards, but mostly I just sneak out with the picture and then drive off really fast. 

Yeah...I love to take pictures!!! A couple of weeks ago, I took a beautiful black velvet "Dogs Playing Poker" image--framed no less!!! A few years ago, I took a life-sized Angelina Jolie cut-out type poster from the movie Mr. And Mrs. Smith! Pretty sweet!!! I tell you, the manager at that place could run fast! But my car has remote keyless entry, so I had an advantage.


----------



## dbvirago

SCraig said:


> I wrote software for years but not so much anymore (BASIC, Visual BASIC, FORTRAN, Pascal, C, C++, assembler)



Ahhh, the good old days, when men were men and a good piece of code could fubar a computer in a flash


----------



## baturn

Beer drinking...... Oh, and peeing.


----------



## SCraig

dbvirago said:


> Ahhh, the good old days, when men were men and a good piece of code could fubar a computer in a flash



You got that right!  Hog the message queue on a 16-bit Windows machine and it was yours until you let it go.  Write a few bytes to protected memory with assembler and watch it warm-boot.  Good times


----------



## IByte

Derrel said:


> My hobby is taking pictures. I love,love,love to take pictures!!! I take pictures at Goodwill.I take pictures at Deseret Industries. I take pictures in multiplex theatre hallways. I take pictures at fast food restaurants. I take pictures at hotels and convention centers. Wherever I can find a picture that's not nailed down (at least not really firmly) I always try and take the picture. I'm a pretty good runner, and have a really big jacket, so I can USUALLY outrun any employees or security guards, but mostly I just sneak out with the picture and then drive off really fast.
> 
> Yeah...I love to take pictures!!! A couple of weeks ago, I took a beautiful black velvet "Dogs Playing Poker" image--framed no less!!! A few years ago, I took a life-sized Angelina Jolie cut-out type poster from the movie Mr. And Mrs. Smith! Pretty sweet!!! I tell you, the manager at that place could run fast! But my car has remote keyless entry, so I had an advantage.



Are we doing the Dukes of Hazard getaway XD? 

Aside from programming (currently tinkering with COBOL), networking, science and engineering, physics, reading, and a splish splash of photography, I love weightlifting ((O.O))


----------



## Josh66

I have had a lot of different hobbies - but the only ones I currently do are photography & lock picking/lock pick making (sometimes just making the picks is as much fun as using them).  I still have all of my 'stuff' from my other hobbies - maybe I'll pick it back up one day, lol.

Stuff I used to do, but haven't in a while:
Astronomy (I'd like to get a better telescope, but I have a ton of nice lenses...)
4 Wheeling (sold my Jeep, so it may be a while before I get back into this)
Model Building (mostly WWII tanks & planes)
Target Shooting & Reloading
Guitar


----------



## thetrue

Hmmmm. Hobbies.....nope, I got nothing. I'll tell you my wife's hobbies though: buying clothes, buying shoes, buying unnecessarily expensive clothes and toys for our son, yelling, shopping, spending time spending money, and pretending she can cook then buying expensive take out. Oh, and not procreating. 

I'm forced to live vicariously through her, although I find her hobbies 
So I guess my other hobby would be financing her hobbies. Good deal!


----------



## rexbobcat

I like to avoid debating religion and politics and then eventually debating it anyways.

I also like video games, and gadgets in general.

I don't care that I don't "need" a certain tech. I just want it because it's so darn cool haha.


----------



## runnah

Semi-professional pornographer and an amateur taxidermist.


----------



## thetrue

runnah said:


> Semi-professional pornographer and an amateur taxidermist.


Sounds like an old Chris Farley movie........


----------



## mishele

I play volleyball. During the winter I play women's 6's and during the summer I play women's doubles. 
I also enjoy hiking, geocaching, kayaking, and video games.


----------



## MiFleur

I have been working several years 7 days a week to start a distribution company, so hobby is rather new to me. I could say that now my hobbies are playing with my grand-sons, photography and gardening. Wherever I went in my life, I have planted flowers, more flowers, and some trees from seeds and from cuttings. Noble trees such as oak, elm, buckeye, chestnut, mountain ash etc.

My husband operates an organic farm with 3 greenhouses, a chicken coop, hay fields and an acre of vegetables, the maple grove keeps us busy when it's time to boil the syrup at the sugar shack. We have a big forested land to walk, clean-up and explore with a camera.  I love art and did a little bit of painting. 
Once all that is done, browsing the internet is nice and curling up in my bed to read is heaven.

I am surprised to see how many people posting here are into technology. I will know where to ask for technical assistance!


----------



## Byrin

Bass fishing, shooting pool, firing range and teaching my wife and son self defense.


----------



## Danmunro_nz

Building and flying RC planes. Mountain biking. But photography seems to take up the most of my spare time.


----------



## thetrue

So I guess no one liked my joke. My hobbies for real:
Creating complex designs that I'll never build
ANYTHING automotive
Building 4 internet based businesses
Playing with my son, because he's cool.


----------



## Flyhigh

Flying and skydiving suck up all my spare change. But i'm trying to save for for that 24-70L I so dearly would like to have. TheTrue- what kind of internet businesses are you building?


----------



## thetrue

Well it's really three and a parent company that will encompass all future endeavors. Until I'm closer to launching, I'll say that two are photography related, and the other has to do with auto customization. Sorry to be so vague for now!


----------



## Tuffythepug

My main interest is, and always has been, photography.   But I like fishing, boating and camping as outdoor activities.   I also play and collect guitars and write songs.    I have a pretty large collection of pocket knives too.  The knife thing started with a few pocket knives I inherited from my grandfathers and my dad.   I've always got something or other I'm deeply into


----------



## JTB

WOW my hobbies are as follows:

My Wife
My Son
Photography of both of them and anyone else willing to follow my direction
restoring my 1st car - 75 VW Bug
cooking
Motorcycles - Have 3 Harleys in the garage right now
Working with wood
working on the house (seems to be where most of my time is spent)


----------



## Railphotog

Besides the obvious, photography, I've been into model railroading for 30 years or so.  Slowing down these days, but am still involved:







While this HO scale model of an exploded sawmill was scratchbuilt a long time ago, I took this photo about 12 days go.  Scene is on a pair of portable modules that used to be set up with others in a club I belong to.  Now they are retired (like me) and I'm doing some photography on them.

I spend a fair amount of time on the computer, visiting forums, Facebook, and news sites.  For many years I took photos at area drag and stock car tracks, and I'm scanning a lot of my old negatives and slides to post on Facebook groups.  I also took a lot of local photos, and have posted them on historical group pages.

Don't know if enjoying and photographing our two grandbabies could be a hobby, but its something I do enjoy.  Also in good weather, taking photos in my wife's garden and the critters it attracts.

Anyway, I always seem to have more to do than I have time for!


----------



## bentcountershaft

runnah said:


> Semi-professional pornographer and an amateur taxidermist.



I'm just hoping these activities are never combined.


----------



## molested_cow

I have/had/would like to be involved in many hobbies.

Cooking, mt. biking, RC cars, cars, drawing(all kinds), building whatever comes to my mind, traveling etc. I used to do them depending on what was available to me. Only photography has been a consistent hobby. Traveling is also one that I do whenever I get the chance, which goes well with photography.


----------



## cwcaesar

Road cycling is my other hobby.  I have a really nice guitar, but I have never taken the time to formally learn the instrument, so I guess you can't count that.  I love the freedom on the bicycle, plus the fitness benefits...winter needs to hurry up and move along.  

My other love is Golf, but now with 2 and a half kids, it has become a once a year event, instead of the 3 or 4 times a week I played in college.  Perhaps my camera will accompany me on the next journey around the links.


----------



## bunny99123

thetrue said:
			
		

> Hmmmm. Hobbies.....nope, I got nothing. I'll tell you my wife's hobbies though: buying clothes, buying shoes, buying unnecessarily expensive clothes and toys for our son, yelling, shopping, spending time spending money, and pretending she can cook then buying expensive take out. Oh, and not procreating.
> 
> I'm forced to live vicariously through her, although I find her hobbies
> So I guess my other hobby would be financing her hobbies. Good deal!



Sounds like a typical women too me I bet you like to see how beautiful she is in those clothes. Oh, yeah, I forgot to add shopping to my hobby list. Lol


----------



## bunny99123

bentcountershaft said:
			
		

> I'm just hoping these activities are never combined.



Me too, kinda scary


----------



## IByte

Sure


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

hobbies? riding bikes all over north america and racing bikes.

of course i'm restoring this old "retro" ZX9R sportbike right now too


----------



## IceCanAm

#1 Family, play my drums once in a while.

And this, I am the one with the windshield. 






More here. Can-Am Presents: Iceland | Can-Am Off-Road


----------



## ziggy84

This is a cool, interesting post. My two cents. I used to race motocross, but no longer involved in the racing part of it; I still enjoy watching the pros though. I also like to watch MotoGP (F1 of street bike racing), F1, and World Superbike Championship's. I am an avid mountain biker, swimmer, and on occasion I like to hike, snowboard and boogie board.


----------



## Raiyan

Video games, Basketball, Movies


----------



## pgriz

Raising unicorns, teaching turtles to do backflips, and naming stars.


----------



## Patriot

Aquarium keeping.


----------



## rexbobcat

I watch TV shows and live vicariously through the characters.


----------



## mishele

pgriz said:


> Raising unicorns, teaching turtles to do backflips, and naming stars.


You forgot teaching pigs how to fly.


----------



## goodguy

mishele said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raising unicorns, teaching turtles to do backflips, and naming stars.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot teaching pigs how to fly.
Click to expand...

And counting hens teeth


----------



## goodguy

On a more serious note I forgot to add I also collect old medals and old bank notes and coins.


----------



## TheFantasticG

Getting knees deep into Guild Wars 2

Waiting on Dragonborn DLC to hit the PC.


----------



## oldhippy

Cooking and baking


----------



## Patriot

oldhippy said:


> Cooking and baking



Looks good! I always wanted to try bread but it seems too hard .


----------



## goodguy

oldhippy said:


> Cooking and baking



Coocking and baking is a great hobby.
Since we bought the bread machine we stopped buying bread and I make all the bread at home.
I also bought a food slicer to slice the bread, this way I know what I eat and save the money on buying bread.


----------



## Photographiend

oldhippy said:


> Cooking and baking



I like this hobby. It goes well with one of my hobbies. Eating :mrgreen:


----------



## thetrue

^^^^^ That's just too funny!!!!!!


----------



## aliyawar

Philosophy..computers and poetry..


----------



## Ninabill

Painting is my hobby except photography and I paint different images that pop in my mind.


----------



## zombiesniper

I know I'm reviving a necro thread. Thought it'd be better than starting another one.

Mine are Drumming.





Halloween.





Airsoft.





and sometimes I build crap just to see if I can





Yes I have a very understanding wife. Sometimes I'm sure she wished my mind wasn't quite so much of a short attention span theatre. lol


----------



## EIngerson

Welp, Since this thread was dug up from the past, 

Motocross



Me by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr

Target sports



Christmas day-18 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr

Fiddles



Selfie by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr

And you can see my Avatar, SCUBA diving. 

Not a master of any, but thoroughly enjoy all of them.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo

One hobby is photography-related: I collect old cameras. I never use them and, in fact, couldn't tell you, with any measurable degree of accuracy, which ones work and which ones don't.

I also collect wrist watches. I have relatively cheap watches as well as relatively expensive watches. I used to collect guitars, both vintage and new, but got out of that some time ago. I'm now down to three from a high of 147.


----------



## minicoop1985

I also collect old cameras, but I try to use them here and there.

My actual hobby is building a screen-accurate Darth Vader costume at the moment. Someday soon, it will be WEARING that costume to events and such, once all my parts come in.


----------



## weepete

Hehehe, I built my own Han Solo ANH costume. Used a lot of the screen accurate stuff as reference material. Its harder than I initially thought.

My other hobbies are Fishing and online gaming, oh and BBQ, I suppose you could count vaping too as it also takes up a lot of my time. I've usually got a few other side projects on the go as well but they change from time to time


----------



## minicoop1985

weepete said:


> Hehehe, I built my own Han Solo ANH costume. Used a lot of the screen accurate stuff as reference material. Its harder than I initially thought.



REBEL SCUM


----------



## weepete

dum, dum, dum....dum, de dum


----------



## jcdeboever

My hobby outside of photography is working on my wife's never ending honey-do-list.


----------



## gsgary

Sex, drinking real ale and motobikes


----------



## sabbath999

<---------- Note Avatar At Left


----------



## gsgary

sabbath999 said:


> <---------- Note Avatar At Left


Wearing gimp masks [emoji3]


----------



## JustJazzie

Have I answered this before?....hmm. 

I sew a little. I sing. (Dont worry, I keep it to my house and car) Meditation and yoga. Essential oils and healing with herbs. love to research and learn new things. I've been a barista for 13 years. (5 professionally, and the rest as a nessassary way to support my habbit) I cook from scratch daily. (Though it's more of a necessity than a hobby)
I'm absolutely addicted to the internet which means my phone or iPad is never far away. Sometimes, I'll admit I have them both open at the same time.....

I'm trying to find enjoyment in exercising as a hobby but I keep failing in that department!


----------



## 480sparky

Eating.  Bacon, especially.
Sleeping. I never get enough of that.
Astronomy.  Seems it's been years since I got the 'scope out.


----------



## The_Traveler

I write (not well) and do a fair amount of volunteer work that takes up home time.
Lately I've been doing most of the cooking and shopping; that seems to suck up a lot of time.
I would eat Cheerios for breakfast, hot dogs and beans for lunch and a frozen dinner every day but my wife is being unreasonable about actually having some variety.


----------



## Buckster

The thread subject immediately made me think of this:








I used to spend a lot of my time writing, playing, singing, and then laying down a track at a time to make music, like this one I wrote and made for my wife, Michelle:






Aside from my guitars and voice, I used a drum machine and a keyboard for the bass parts.  I don't do much much of that sort of thing anymore, since my COPD has made it more difficult to sing, and my aching and cramping muscles make it more difficult to play, but my pulmonary doctor tells me to keep singing everyday anyway because it's good for my lungs to get the exercise.

These days, my ongoing hobbies are collecting cameras and early LED calculators, and doing DIY type projects.  I've really been getting interested in learning to do wood-working, but I'm still just a noob hack at it, with nothing to show.


----------



## KmH

I posted about kart racing in the thread linked to in post #3 of this thread.

I recently got back to doing astronomy and posted photos of my 12" (305 mm) aperture, f/4.9, 1500 mm focal length Newton type reflecting telescope on a Dobson type mount.

Since getting that telescope I've also gotten a smaller 80 mm (3.15") aperture, f/5, 400 mm focal length (short tube) refracting wide field telescope I use on an alt/az mount and tripod.
I put my solar filter on this little guy yesterday and looked at sunspots on the Sun.


----------



## bc_steve

Farming.  Got chickens, pigs, cows and sheep.  Need some bees.  None of it is really to make any money.  I just like keeping animals and want to eat better food.  Garden should be good to go for next year.


----------



## tweetyknicks

Cooking, road cycling, power lifting, Japanese jujutsu. Mostly making consumables, consuming them, and burning off all the calories. I used to do more reading. Writing and computer programming are enjoyable, but I get paid to do them so they're not exactly hobbies. My newest occupation is caring for 1.5 month old twins. All other hobbies were suspended for a while, but are slowly returning.


----------



## jsm190

Ham radio, firearms, and starting to pick up the guitar again after many years. Unfortunately working 10+ hours a day don't leave much time for any of them.


----------



## Jenee Withers

I love to surf whenever i got the chance. I love going to the beach with my friends and relatives.


----------



## Designer

Landscape gardening, shooting, yoga, alpine skiing.  Just enough wood-working to get projects done.


----------



## limr

I read a lot, never as much as I want. It's hard during the semester when I have so many papers to grade, but I do still read as much as I can. I'm in a book club so at the very least, I read a novel each month, but I need to intersperse that with non-fiction as well.

I like to hike, too. I do more of that in fall, winter, and spring. In the summer, the only real outdoor exercise I can handle is swimming, which I also love to do. Most of my exercise at the moment is done indoors with a stationary bike and weights. Luckily, I do like the weights.

I'm a good cook, and I'm learning how to knit. I have several lovely scarves and pillow covers, and even washclothes  I did advance to things like hats, but more complicated stitches or patterns are still a bit beyond me. Haven't done it in a while, though, so I may have already forgotten a lot of things I knew how to do a year ago!


----------



## beckylynne

I have four kids, a photography business and I'm in the Canadian Forces.  I get excited when I have time to shower.  No hobbies here.


----------



## SoniaS

I have so many... I feel like I have too many hobbies and too little time and money to fully explore all of them. 

1. Playing the piano.
2. Embroidery.
3. Reading.
4. Cooking / Baking.
5. Films (I love visiting film festivals).
6. Traveling.


----------



## cauzimme

I read a lot.
I like films, I'm not an expert, but I did take some class in film studies.
And I like gaming.


----------



## Peeb

Music- mostly guitar playing.  Mostly acoustic.  Mostly badly played.

After 35 years of trying, I'm better than I thought I'd be, anyhow. So I got that goin' for me- which is nice.


----------



## Peeb

beckylynne said:


> I have four kids, a photography business and I'm in the Canadian Forces.  I get excited when I have time to shower.  No hobbies here.


I've found that hobbies have as much to do with what you WISH you were doing as much (or moreso) than ACTUALLY doing it.  That's how it works for me, anyhow.  I'm on a photo board at 6:52 AM thinking how cool it would be to go out and shoot today, but like you, it will not happen for me today.  Still my hobby tho!


----------



## snowbear

Visual Art (drawing, painting, some calligraphy), cooking (not baking), the kitties.  Here's all three (sort of) together:


----------



## photoboy2005

I collect knives. I enjoy building different functional systems. I do a lot of research into different things like science and history. I like to hunt and enjoy shooting. I bowl sometime, but that's about it for sports.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## nathan cox

I love woodwork and sound and lighting for big events


----------



## chuasam

goodguy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an engineer?
> 
> 
> 
> Well in my home country I am a Practical Engineer (Handasai), in Canada the closest is a Technologiest in refrigeration
Click to expand...

Canadians use refrigerators? That's a lie. We just stash it in our backyard igloo.


----------



## bc_steve

chuasam said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an engineer?
> 
> 
> 
> Well in my home country I am a Practical Engineer (Handasai), in Canada the closest is a Technologiest in refrigeration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canadians use refrigerators? That's a lie. We just stash it in our backyard igloo.
Click to expand...

Yep.  But the only difference is that our refrigerators are heated.


----------



## snowbear

I made the gift tags, this year.



20151224_213029 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Vtec44

I love nature, so I go camping a lot whenever I have time.  I just bought a Honda EU2000i so I can go glamping with the wife


----------



## Peeb

Music.  Here's my latest very small composition:  Musical Bit


----------



## John_Olexa

I run a snake rescue called "Snake Savers" When people run into snake conflicts, they can call me or the local animal control or police and they in turn contact me. I find (hopefully) remove & relocated them unharmed of course. I rescue both venomous & non venomous snakes. I do this for the benefit of the snakes not the people. I guess I can call this a hobby because I don't charge for this. I gladly accept tips though LOL. If you read the thread how many of ya'll have tattoos you'll see I have 45 all animals and you will begin to see a connection. LOL

I am writing a book about this called, what else "Snake Savers" but at the rate this is going I might as well call that a hobby too!


----------



## Dikkie

Music too... playing guitar. Making loops and compositions etc...
You can listen a few of my recordings on the link below.

Otherwise, cycling, and being a tourist in my own city...


----------

